# State Healthcare with residency



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi All. I'm in the very final stages of securing my permission di soggiorno (I've just signed the Accordo d'Integrazione) and I'm wondering whether I'll be able to register for state healthcare after I receive my residency. My application is through 'elective residency' criteria, i.e. I'm retired and not allowed to work in Italy.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Last I read, it seems to depend on where you reside i.e. some will allow voluntary payments (circa €300-400/year) and some not.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Permanent residents who are not Italian citizens do not receive free healthcare but instead must pay a yearly fee.


----------

